# Clone coils



## Spyro (26/1/19)

A certain Vape Store (One of the biggest actually) in Cape Town is apparently selling fake coils? 

Myself and two others purchased smok coils and Ijust S coils from this Vape store. The coils were taken out of a massive bank bag and did not have any blister packaging around them. The Ijust coils were unbranded and the smok coils had looser cotton than usual as well as a really badly printed and undersized logo. 

The coils work but leak and don't last long at all. If a store offers you a coil that is not sealed. Rather shop elsewhere.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 2 | Useful 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/19)

Well, that's not cool at all. If you don't want to say who it is publicly please PM me so I can avoid that store!

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## jm10 (27/1/19)

Spyro said:


> A certain Vape Store (One of the biggest actually) in Cape Town is apparently selling fake coils?
> 
> Myself and two others purchased smok coils and Ijust S coils from this Vape store. The coils were taken out of a massive bank bag and did not have any blister packaging around them. The Ijust coils were unbranded and the smok coils had looser cotton than usual as well as a really badly printed and undersized logo.
> 
> The coils work but leak and don't last long at all. If a store offers you a coil that is not sealed. Rather shop elsewhere.



Are they advertising it as genuine, if so then you should call them out. 

Fake coils‍ life will come to a point where you cannot trust what vape product you buy, stupid asshats.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nicholas Jones (27/1/19)

@Spyro if you don't want to name the store. Maybe you should contact the head office. Maybe the Employees are trying to make a quick buck by selling these coils, without the knowledge of the actual Company.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (27/1/19)

@Spyro I think the vape shop should be named *after you've discussed this with them directly.* If they're selling fake coils then perhaps they're selling fake batteries and juice as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/1/19)

While I have voiced my opinion for both sides of the clone debate, I firmly believe that if it's a clone it should be made clear. Businesses that knowingly promote clones as authentic will not see a cent from me. 

Please PM me the retailer's name so that I can avoid them too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Spyro (27/1/19)

I definitely don't believe it would be fair to name them without hearing what they have to say first. 

I'll contact them now and see what their reasoning is.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/1/19)

I am not against the buying and selling of clones. If however, someone is selling clones they must be clearly marked as such. Passing them off as authentic is one step too far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/1/19)

Well if its unbranded as you say, then surely they did not sell it as authentic? What was the price, compared to the authentic somewhere else?


----------



## Spyro (27/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Well if its unbranded as you say, then surely they did not sell it as authentic? What was the price, compared to the authentic somewhere else?



Just the Ijust coil was unbranded. The smok coils were branded but badly. Sold at authentic price.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/1/19)

Eish then you should name ans shame them, or ask for a years supple of authentic coils

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir (27/1/19)

jm10 said:


> Are they advertising it as genuine, if so then you should call them out.
> 
> Fake coils‍ life will come to a point where you cannot trust what vape product you buy, stupid asshats.



Sadly it's already at that stage. 
-Cloned / fake juices
-Batteries 
-Devices 
-Atomizers
-Cotton 
And now coils. 

Just waiting for some clone battery wraps and chargers, and were pretty much then all covered.


----------



## Hooked (27/1/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Sadly it's already at that stage.
> -Cloned / fake juices
> -Batteries
> -Devices
> ...



Nothing wrong with cloned stuff, so long as it's of good quality and it's sold as cloned, not as authentic.

EDIT: And the price for cloned goods should be much cheaper than the authentic!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (27/1/19)

Hooked said:


> Nothing wrong with cloned stuff, so long as it's of good quality and it's sold as cloned, not as authentic.
> 
> EDIT: And the price for cloned goods should be much cheaper than the authentic!!



Agreed. Everything I referred to I've seen in some or the other vape store being punted as authentic. That's the sad part I was referring to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darius1332 (28/1/19)

Clones selling as authentic = name and shame them. Would appreciate a PM with the details of the store.

I know of at least one CT retailer that stocks clone juice and hardware but is up front and honest about it. That is how any clone situation should be handled.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

